# Kid's Sucessful Hunt



## Smacko (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is a friend of mine kids..the first one is 17 with his first doe ram and the second is a 14 year old with his first doll ram..both taken in Texas on the first weekend of Feb. 2007
Enjoy


----------

